# OC on AMD Phenom II X6 1100T



## IMAGE_NAME (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, so I bought my new pc a few weeks ago and I am not totally saticfied. I would really like to enhance the performance since I´m playing alot of games!

What I use at the moment is:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz (standard cooler)
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560Ti
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-D3
Memory: 2x Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 4gb
Power: Corsair TX650

So I am really new to this and I was thinking of getting the cpu hertz up above 4.0GHz. Do I need to buy a new CPU Cooler or does the standard one work?
should I change voltages? Is it necassary to OC the memory and change the voltage on them aswell? I really want to know how to do this via Bios since there is a function in there but I don´t want to get myself into something I don´t know!

Thanks and I hope you can help me abit here!

/IMGNAME


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

well if you look at my system I am running the same cpu except for 8gb of ram 
Currently running BF3, Wow, and Skyrim on ultra settings without any problems 

When you say you are not happy with the performance what do you mean?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Have to ask the same question, what is it you can't do cause you should not be having any issues.


----------



## IMAGE_NAME (Nov 5, 2011)

I am streaming alot of games online and the fps reduces alot, so I thought that was because of the CPU, so if I OC the CPU the performance should get alot better when I stream. Am I wrong?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

IMAGE_NAME said:


> I am streaming alot of games online and the fps reduces alot, so I thought that was because of the CPU, so if I OC the CPU the performance should get alot better when I stream. Am I wrong?


Ctrl-Alt-Tab To bring up the task manager, click on the performance tab and leave it open while you do what ever it is your having trouble with for about 10min.

Then go back and see how many,if any cores are maxed out. This will tell you if the cpu is causing the issue before you dive in to something that might not even be the problem. 

As a side note, The 560ti will hold a game back long before a cpu would if the settings are cranked high enough.


----------

